# best place to jab in your opinion



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

*place*​
quad33136.45%glute40444.49%traps20.22%bis90.99%tris101.10%chest111.21%delts11012.11%lats60.66%other252.75%


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ffs ive been trying to post thsi like 10+ times. whats up with ukm recently?

anyyway whats the best place in your opinion to jab and reasons why?

also places you have jabbed. problems. pros/cons etc...

ive heard so much conflicting information.

alot of people on here prefer glutes, alot prefer quads.

talking to guys in the gym look at me blankly when i mention jabbing in the quads . they all jab glutes and dont even aspirate, ever (again more blank looks lol) most people i talk to seem to prefer glutes and all offered to help me with it if/when i do my 1st. however i would find it hard to jab glutes self injection, unless is it ok to only use one hand?

cheers guys for the replies it means alot to me


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't jab myself, I assume glutes are a better place for jabbing as it will be easier to disperse as its the largest muscle in the body.


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

Done glutes at first but its hard work bending and twisting round so i was told to try quads and its alot better no probs yet touch wood apart from going through a blood vessel


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Done glutes for 10 yrs , now the Mrs does it for me so even easier.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i prefer delts, but glutes is the way to go, as not much can go wrong, i never aspirate and havent had any probs. what course you thinking of doing mate


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Quads / Delts IME.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I love doing triceps, really easy.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

gym rat said:


> i prefer delts, but glutes is the way to go, as not much can go wrong, i never aspirate and havent had any probs. what course you thinking of doing mate


just straight test 500mg each week


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> just straight test 500mg each week


good luck with it dude, if your worried about pinning ur glutes just hit your quads instead


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

gym rat said:


> good luck with it dude, if your worried about pinning ur glutes just hit your quads instead


its not a definite i will run a course. just researching and researching. then researching some more right now 

thanks though :thumbup1:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

quads its a hell of alot easier, no cramp like when i try to do my glutes


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll be doing quads when I start jabbing. Doing glutes seems impossible and i don't like the idea of only being able to get one hand on the syringe.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Quads all the way.. So many nerves in the Glutes and people are not aware of this!

I have done my glutes many times but last two times each cheek swelled to the size of a football!

Never had a problem with quads though.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Best place to jab......The bedroom, although the bathroom is also good :thumb:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

always done my glute never had a problem never aspirated never really considered doing it anywhere else


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

I do my glutes mostly, then delts. i did my first ever jab in my quad and i hit something went all cold down my body and never did it there again!! ha long time ago now!!


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

First jab,right glute

second jab,left glute

third jab,right quad

forth jab,left quad

and then back to right glute ,left glute etc

Not a good idea to jab the same plase over and over again with the above you cycle the jabs.


----------



## qwerty83 (Mar 4, 2009)

^ +1 i rotate between delts and glutes. last few delts have stung when broken the skin but glutes are usually totally painless! done quads before but could hardly walk the day after. can i ask a question, what do people mean when they say they didn't aspirate after injecting?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

aspiration is a step that should be taken when doing any im injection, u pull back on the plunger to see if the syriange is on a vein (or in) if the blood enters the syringe u must NOT inject u MUST move it to a new spot. if it dosent just carry on


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Do you aspirate on every shot> i can honestly say i have never done it.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

uknumbr14 said:


> Do you aspirate on every shot> i can honestly say i have never done it.


There's another thread on that underway just now: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/59326-forgot-aspirate.html


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jabs tend to have more effect in the face than the torso. Oh, those sorts of jabs!


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Willie said:


> There's another thread on that underway just now: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/59326-forgot-aspirate.html


 :thumb:


----------



## qwerty83 (Mar 4, 2009)

oh right thats what they call that. sometimes i do sometimes i dont. iv been given conflicting advice but that seems to be normal when it comes training and aas.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Most comfortable for me is quads, then delts.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys  keep it coming


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Glutes for me just keep around the Iliac crest where the concentration of nerves and major vessels are at their lowest.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I forgot!

Ventroglute is easily THE best place to inject.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

how do you locate the ventroglute?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Quads - can use both hands and see what I'm doing. Next course I'll be using delts too.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Quads -for exactly the same reasons as dmcc as stated


----------



## tomlet1 (Jan 18, 2009)

quads


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Quads - can use both hands and see what I'm doing. Next course I'll be using delts too.


but with delts you wont be able to use both hands.

have you ever hit any blood vessels in the quads?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That is true, but I can see what I'm doing and if the shot is small then being able to use both hands isn't as important.

I might have hit a blood vessel once; on my 5th shot I had an evil coughing fit which may well have been because I went through a vein, but may also have been because I pushed the gear in too fast.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Quads all the way. Iv'e gone through a vessel before, it's not biggie.

Found my sweet spot, never get blood on aspiration, ahhhh the days i was on cycle *sigh*


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Some good advice here from www.spotinjections.com

*Injections *

*
*The 1 thing is to BE SAFE. Infection is always possible if you do not follow strict sanitary guidelines.

What size needle do I need?

The smaller the gauge the larger the needle.

22 or 23 Gauge, 1.5 Inch is ideal for injections into the glutes.

25 Gauge, 1.0 inch is ideal for injections into the quads and can be used for all spot injections.

25 Gauge, 5/8 inch is often used for tricep/bicep/delts

*Will it hurt much?

It hurts about as much as a good pinch, but that is all. After the first couple of times you poke, you get used to it.

*For drawing from a vial:

***ALWAYS wash hands before injecting***

Wipe the top of the vial with an alcohol swab before the needle enters - do this every time you pull the bottle out from storage (do not blow on the top of the vial. Let the alcohol evaporate)

Pull back on the syringe approximately as much as you are going to fill it (i.e. - if you are going to draw one cc then first load one cc of air) poke the needle into the vial.

Inject the air into the bottle so that you have created a vacuum effect and drawing will be easier

*Pull back on the plunger until the desired amount is achieved (you may do this with the bottle upside down so that you can 'flick' the syringe to get the bubbles to settle while you are still in penetration.

*Once you have the amount you are looking for you will either (A). be ready to switch needles or ( B) . you may leave the needle on for pulling from another vial if you are going to mix

*So (A). you will pull back on the plunger once you are out of the vial to get the remaining liquid out from the drawing needle's base

*Poking the needle in to the vial dulls it. At this point you may want to switch to a fresh (sharp) needle.

You have now drawn from the vial.

*Injecting:

***Be careful not to touch the needle to ANYTHING. Think about it, you are injecting deep in to your body. Any foreign particles will be transferred deep in your tissue and you risk a nasty infection.

*Get all bubbles out of the needle - flick it until they rise to the top and then push them through the needle - make sure you get them completely out of the needle as well - don't worry about the liquid dripping down the needle and don't even wipe it as it makes for great lubrication.

*In the injection spot - for glute you will look down on the 'cheek' and imagine splitting it into 4 quadrants, you would inject into the upper most outer quadrant. For the leg, if you were sitting down you will inject into the outer part of the leg (but more on top, not on the side) where you have the most 'meat'

*Clean the site with alcohol and you are ready to inject

*Quickly pierce the skin and steadily push the needle into the muscle. Push in smoothly until you have but a couple millimeters left of the needle (you never inject all the way in as you want to make sure some is still visible in case the needle should break off and you need to retrieve it)

*Aspirate the syringe - pull back slightly on the plunger - you will see one of two things. (A). You will see a couple small air bubbles that when you stop applying pressure upward on the plunger will readily go back into the muscle or ( B) . Droplets of blood. (A) being the obviously favorable one. If there is blood you must pull out, switch needles and start over.

*If all is well you may begin injecting. Push in slowly - you will come to find that you can 'listen' to your body and it will let you know how much it is willing to receive at once - when I inject myself I apply consistent pressure to the plunger but I go in only as fast or slow as my muscle wants to at that time. Going too fast will potentially result in an abscess. When you have completed this, wait a few seconds and then pull out and take your alcohol swab and firmly press down and massage the site to make sure everything stays in the muscle and the massage will also prevent soreness in the morning. You may bleed just a little bit, so it helps to tape the alcohol soaked cotton ball to your injection site.

Miscellaneous Tips:

*If you are self-injecting, it helps to stretch out first. If you are poking yourself on the right cheek, use your right hand to poke, and support (under) the needle with your left hand. It is not the easiest thing to do, but it can be done.

*When beginning, limit injections to 3 CC's at a time for glutes, 2 CC's for thighs and 1 - 1.5 CC's for all other spot injections

**Rotate injection spots. This will keep your receptors fresh. So right glute, right delt, right leg, left leg, left delt left glute - this will give you ample time off in between. Make sure you dont hit an injection spot more than once per wk - you are using 6 sites so you should be fine*

Rotating injection sites will also keep you from building scar tissue

*Injections are great after a shower so the muscle is relaxed and it also helps to roll the syringe in your hand or run under hot water to heat the liquid to make it easier on you.

***ALWAYS wash hands before injecting

Be safe!

Might be usefull to some.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

glutes is only place i have jabed


----------



## lanky matt (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi there. well i have to say i was just like you a few weeks ago. was very very nervous and finally took the step and got someone to do the first for me. one shot in each cheek and to be honest no pain at all . that is at the time but the day after was in alot of discomfort on one side more than the other but this only lasted a couple of days so dont worry too much. So a week went by and it was time to do my next lot but this time had to do it myself. did all the research and got some great help on here . check out jabbing in quads. very informative. so anyway preped the gear and was ready to go and to be fair bricking it but just decided to go for in unfortunately being right handed there was no way i could get to my left cheek so did 1 jab in my right and was a piece of cake. but then though what the hell do i do now and thats when i researched jabbing my quads, have to say have just done my second lot of quads and for me its far easier as im doing it to myself and can sit quiet comfortably and relaxed and see exactly what im doing and have to say for me recovery was way quicker and no where near as uncomfortable as glutes. for me quads all the way. hope this little story helps as i was in your situation and really was at a loss but with the right elp its really quite simple as long as your safe and clean as i am really trying to be.


----------



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

You don't have an option for ventro glute which is the best site I have used by far.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

I've used both Quads and Glutes and i have to say, Glutes was by far, the least painful of the two.

However, whilst injecting in the Quads, i felt more in control and calm as i could see exactly where i was injecting and i had more control over the Syringe and it made Aspiration a whole lot easier.

I did run into some problems with Quads though, after about my 7th-8th shot the gear would sometimes come back out of the injection site along with a little blood, none of which had occured previously. Anyone know what might have caused it? I wasn't rotating the sites as i was only doing 1 shot per week so felt the Quad would have been sufficiently recovered by then...

*sorry to hyjack the thread lol*


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

For me its the delts. First time i injected was the delts and as it didnt hurt and I was very comfortable with it ive gone into the delts every time since.


----------



## bigbaulo (May 7, 2009)

uper body part.mostly shoulders sometimes triceps.it depends on a steroid some are more paintful then others


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

I have been doin delts, bi's and quads for years. I cant reach round and do my glutes anymore, its too awkward.


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

i rotate it from front delts, rear delts, long head and short head of tricep, so each area gets a one in four go and the missus does it for me.i found doing quads too painful afterwards with deadlegs etc. iam a hairy [email protected] so i always shave area before.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Got to be the glutes, very easy and least chance of hitting anything, also no pain unless it's your first time.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

all the glute guys are you doing this with one hand?


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

glutes for me always have always will i think very easy to do for me dont aspirate though but hey


----------



## youdzy09 (May 21, 2009)

matchew what do you mean by drew with green. swapped to blue? :S! and wer do you get the syringes an alcahol wipes from?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Got to be the glutes, very easy and *least chance of hitting anything*, also no pain unless it's your first time.


This isn't true - another perpetuated bodybuilding myth...

And it's vital to aspirate!


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> And it's vital to aspirate!


Why is that? Pscarb posted saying he never aspirates and knows nurses who dont either.

The internet does my head in sometimes. The way your post reads to me makes me think there is absolutely no way you should ever jab without aspirating or you would seriously damage myself. Yet i read other posts and they state there is no need, especally in the glutes.

Two totally conflicting bits of advice, who's do i take? :confused1:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> all the glute guys are you doing this with one hand?


I'm interested to hear the answer to this one..............


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

kawikid said:


> Why is that? Pscarb posted saying he never aspirates and knows nurses who dont either.
> 
> The internet does my head in sometimes. The way your post reads to me makes me think there is absolutely no way you should ever jab without aspirating or you would seriously damage myself. Yet i read other posts and they state there is no need, especally in the glutes.
> 
> Two totally conflicting bits of advice, who's do i take? :confused1:


There is always a very small possibility you could inject into a blood vessel which could at least end up in illness and in very rare cases it could kill you.

No harm done by aspirating, so might as well do it so there is less risk.


----------



## Alve (Mar 22, 2009)

I go for the glutes...although it is awkward i never look forward to doing my left hand side......


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Delts mate


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

always in the bathroom:tongue:


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Gluteus for me.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

I rotate chest and glutes, hate delt and quad shots they have been painful every single time. Yet i have no problems putting 2ml worth of test e 375mg in my chest totally painless, and easier to do than glute shots so def my favourite site.

If i had a helping hand would use lats again they were painless, also would try rear delt as i hear they are generally painless as well.

Funnily enough a mate of mines favourite place is his calves, somewere i wouldnt ever fancy trying!


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

quads ,, delts


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Here we go again... 

The glutes are NOT the best place for self-injection - for all the reasons given so often now!

This myth arose because they are the place of choice for medics to inject others.

Easiest and safest sites - because you should always aspirate - are the quads and the pecs.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

spotinjections.com check this site out mate. hope it helps


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol havnt started yet


----------



## testosterone1 (Jun 24, 2009)

I always do my glute but its quite literally a pain in the ****


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

glute or quad, and then delt if I'm running out of sites during the week. Voting poll wont let me choose two.

HAHAHAAA you almost there BigDom? How long till you start?


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

I do my delts all the time.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I did vote Lats because minimal bleeding, minimal pain injecting, minimal pip if they are large enough, hardly can hit a vein, but

I do large amounts (2ml +) in quads.

And i don't do glutes because it's only place i get lumps.

still have to rotate delts and calves because of daily jabs of short acting esters.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I find glutes awkward but I alternate between glutes, quads & delts. Might try calves soon.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

how much you guys generally putting in quads? would 3ml be ok?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I used to do 5ml in the quads mate no problem.

Nice and slowly in with the oil and make sure you massage for at least 10 mins after.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Quads, Glutes, Delts and Tris... My bro in law does his biceps.. he loves it! :lol:


----------



## dannyboy01 (Apr 9, 2008)

large amounts i used quads, but for small amounts and ease i go front or side delt.


----------



## beasyjay (Feb 26, 2009)

Voted delts, reading up on the thread, can't understand why people don't aspirate and don't self inject. Dude who co-owns the gym i train in tells me he's sh*t scarred of needles and almost passes out when he goes for blood tests but gets his mate to do glute injection for me. FFS man up! If your going use powerful hormones then at least learn what you need to know about it and go the whole hog.

I do most sites quads, glutes, delts, bi's, tri's and only get the Mrs to help on delts shots as i gets tricky to put 2ml in.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

I like injecting the missis, however, glutes seems to be less painfull the next day, quads can feel like you have done a six week leg work out with certain gear.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

japs eye?


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I heard of a british pro (no names mentioned) jabbin through his jeans into his thigh in full view of the gym. proper nutcase:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea you hear lots of **** but i dnt think any one would do this?


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

If you knew who it was it makes sense.A freind of mine who supplies supplements to the gym he goes to told me. prob is true as he is not one to bullshuit


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah ok then lmao


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL It does sound it does sound like bs so i might as well just say the pro the story was about is sean dyno davis. About 15 years ago.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

slander! you slaaaaaaaaaaaaaag!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

ha ha


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

GHS said:


> I used to do *15ml *in the quads mate no problem.
> 
> Nice and slowly in with the oil and make sure you massage for at least 10 mins after.


Ahhh that explains the *MAHOSIVENESS* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> slander! you slaaaaaaaaaaaaaag!


it's actually* LIBEL *because it in print:cool:


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

Well i jabbed in my shoulder the first time, (mistake!!) but from then on i used my quads because its so much easier, i also now jab my chest with the stuff i use (test 400) because when i jabb my quads i cant walk properly and get a lot swelling!! :confused1:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

done glutes a couple dozen times now, done quads twice

no problems with glutes hit a blood vessel doing quads.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/87880-messed-up-injection.html#post1458133


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Glutes , large muscle and any site problems can be hidden.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

I quite like doing it in the bedroom, can be risky if someones in so then i go in the bathroom.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i havnt taken any AAS yet and have never jabbed but my opinion on the subject would be like most things = it completely depends on the individual !

some people prefer cheese and onion flavoured crisps , some people salt n vinegar. You just need to do some trial and error and see whats best for you


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I usually stick with long ester these days so I just do glutes once per week.

In the past with short esters I have done, bis, tris, delts, quads and calfs.

Always aspirate even in glutes, I never used to aspitare in glutes until last year when I ingected Sus into a vein, I was very unwell for 3-4 hours, scary shiit.


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

aspiration seems kinda difficult for me without wickling the pin when shooting in my ass, so quard for me, tho i often suffer from bad pip in quards, I need both hands


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

gym rat said:


> i prefer delts, but glutes is the way to go, as not much can go wrong, *i never aspirate* and havent had any probs. what course you thinking of doing mate


it almost seams like your bragging about this? :confused1: can i ask why you don't?


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

i voted quads as there my first choice glutes are nice but akward


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

1.5 ml of fast rip in my left pec.... i now have one twice the size of the other... no cool:cool2:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm doing glutes and its not hard to do with one hand, its all about manouvering youreslf to an appropriate position where you can jab 90*.

Use you free hand to (generally the opposing hand) to stretch the skin, Then use the hand on the jab side to inject the fluid.

I've tried a quad but wasn't really satisfied, dead leg for a day or two.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

zelobinksy said:


> I'm doing glutes and its not hard to do with one hand, its all about manouvering youreslf to an appropriate position where you can jab 90*.
> 
> Use you free hand to (generally the opposing hand) to stretch the skin, Then use the hand on the jab side to inject the fluid.
> 
> I've tried a quad but wasn't really satisfied, dead leg for a day or two.


if you got any size you cant use two hands on glutes its impossible. no offence


----------



## popa bear (Aug 2, 2010)

delts mate misses does it for me have no problems


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> if you got any size you cant use two hands on glutes its impossible. no offence


hah i'm quite flexible so i can manouvere my shoulder a lot :innocent: not massive though lol 

If you do have problems with flexibilty or manouverabilty, I'd imagine the most logical and sensible place is the quads or perhaps calfs if your into that.

1) you can see what your doing

2) use both hands

3) easier to manouver.


----------



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

quads for me its alot easy than trying to twist to do the oposit glute


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

who voted for lats... i never tried that... id love to give it a shot if i new how...


----------



## BenM (Sep 12, 2009)

For me it's glute for 2mls at a time, and preferably done by the girlfriend which means I don't have to try to contort myself and get cramps while pinning. In nice and slow, at least 60 seconds and then good massage into whole muscle area. I've pinned other areas but the smaller muscles such as delts, tris, bis seem to ache more. Quads are a good second choice although I get a deadleg feeling which can last for days.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

All you glute and delt guys are of course aspirating properly, no..?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

only ever done quads...just dont understand how you jab glutes and aspirate....in fact if anyone can tell me I'd be interested to find out as I could do with giving my quads a rest.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Well there is a one-handed aspiration technique.

But it 's easier to rotate sites between quads and pecs.

You should have an area about 6 x 2 inches on each quad in which to inject.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Well there is a one-handed aspiration technique.
> 
> But it 's easier to rotate sites between quads and pecs.
> 
> You should have an area about 6 x 2 inches on each quad in which to inject.


I cant imagine aspirating one handed, I'd like to see it demonstrated

I've been thinking about pecs....just scares me a bit, I'm guessing I'd need to go in side ways and not jab straight in, dont want the needle coming out my back (i'm pretty skinny) :confused1:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

if your not flexible you might be able to do this but when jabbing glutes to aspirate.

Inject the needle then move your other free hand around your back and hold the syringe then with your other hand pull back to aspirate. It will help if you are by a mirror. It is hard to aspriate one handed on glutes im surprised i didnt think of this way much earlier. If your really big i doubt you will be able to do it though.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

QUADS AND DELTS IMO


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Glutes is the way forward


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

One-handed technique:

Hold the syringe between index finger and thumb, rest your wrist against your body and slide the needle in to depth. Then pull it out just a mm or two.

Be gentle - no clumsy movements of the barrel, but a bit of movement during manipulation won't do any harm.

Then to aspirate, hold the plunger beneath the top with your thumb and middle finger, and push against the top of the barrel with your index finger.

If no blood, swivel your fingers so the barrel is held by the middle finger and thumb, and push the plunger home with your index finger, resting your wrist against your body for steadiness.

Some prefer to push the plunger home with their thumb.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> One-handed technique:
> 
> Hold the syringe between index finger and thumb, rest your wrist against your body and slide the needle in to depth. Then pull it out just a mm or two.
> 
> ...


I think I might give it a try...although I'm bound to fvck it up..goes without saying realy :confused1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

baggsy said:


> if your not flexible you might be able to do this but when jabbing glutes to aspirate.
> 
> Inject the needle then move your other free hand around your back and hold the syringe then with your other hand pull back to aspirate. It will help if you are by a mirror. It is hard to aspriate one handed on glutes im surprised i didnt think of this way much earlier. *If your really big i doubt you will be able to do it though.*


I'm not.. :crying:


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

Im gonna aim straight for viens and nerves in my quads next jab, Maybe then I will miss um lol


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Quads for me. I just find it so much easier, and I have the use of both hands


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Ive always used glutes and never had any problems, (although got cramp in my side when i injected my left glute :laugh: )

However next cycle i am going to give deltoids a go


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I move between SQ and Quads and ALWAYS aspirate.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Quads are the favourite for me, atleast you can sit down if you have pip in your quad, if its in your glute, sleeping can be painful!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How do you manage to read around to do glutes?

Quads and delts for me


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I wouldn't jab my opinion, I don't even know where on the body the opinion is ?

Can anyone point it out cause it's bugging me now.

Is it something to do with in my honest opinion, the old imho ?? :confused1:


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

quads, every time for me


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I go in my quad i find it a lot easier but you must always aspirate as i have draw,n a ml or so of blood a few times not only in rare cases you can kill ur self from an embolism (spell check) if you go in a vein or worse artery you lose your dose. 4 what it is lads u might aswell just draw bk a lil


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Im looking to do a cycle in the near future and have been researching this subject

Im gonna go for quads but if someone is doing it for you go for glutes


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

in the bath, only place i get 5 mins peace from the woman and children ;-)

seriously though quads always quads so easy


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've always done quads as well just because of the convenience of using both hands. My last jab though I somehow managed to hit a nerve, change legs, hit a nerve in that leg as well as a vein. maybe its time I try glutes lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

loving bi's at the mo!!

Yeah it hurts...but i quite like that lol.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> loving bi's at the mo!!
> 
> Yeah it hurts...but i quite like that lol.


You are nuts mate.

I don't jab anything other than quads. Easy, sat on the couch all the stuff on the coffee table.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Right in the grid!!!


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

Glutes for me, how far would u aspirate?


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

heart, feels great


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Recently opened up pecs as a site..

Easiest site by far.

popped 2ml into each one last night.

No PIP whatsoever


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Ive jabbed quads glutes and delts I think easiest is quads easier to see and less painful might try biceps next


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> delts 99% TIME, side, back then front,
> 
> then ill do slin pins into outer tri, long orange into rear tri, never done glutes,
> 
> quads now and again, get dead leg however i do it !


how the **** do you do rear delts? some one else?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> You are nuts mate.
> 
> I don't jab anything other than quads. Easy, sat on the couch all the stuff on the coffee table.


I agree quads easiest and best by far


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I've only done two injections as this is my first course, so my experience may be be helpfull as like you I was bricking it.

Did first ( 2ml Test E ) in thigh was quite easy as you can see exactly what you are doing, did 2nd ( 1ml Deca ) in left shoulder ( as I'm right handed ) was also very eay to see and control. After some reading the opinion seems to be for bigger injections i.e over 1.5 ml , the larger muscle groups are best as they are denser and hopefully easier to disperse, Smaller injections can go anywhere , delts triceps etc

I did get a little soreness in thigh after 1st injection and have since learned that if you work your legs after injection it helps...

I also earlier posted a thread with injection sites and a video which I found useful ...

Good luck


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll say it again: quads and pecs are by far the easiest and safest.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

each to thier own and @rse every time for me! :thumb:


----------



## Hughey (May 16, 2009)

Definitely quads are the best, a large muscle group and you don't need to be gymnast to get the pin in the right spot (as i am finding with the glutes) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

when i start ill inject in thigh


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

I only jab in the heart...


----------



## Thestrict (Mar 10, 2011)

Used to be in the ass, but find it too fiddly, get cramp twisting round to see what I'm doing, so now quads all the way.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

its all personal preference,

I prefer delts, glutes & quads only.


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

My very first time I done it in the arm which was a little tricky - second time I done it in the quad and it was a million times better.

You can sit down and relax before pinning and probably the easiest place to get to if youre doing yourself.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Mar 31, 2011)

Seeing as I jab myself, I find it so easy to jab the quads. Using a 25G orange pin it's a breeze...


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Chin!


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I Think glutes as I can get 5ml in easy I do cramp sometimes when twisting lol

I just alternate I do 2-3ml in quads thats about all mine can take iv done 5ml but get bad dead legs lol

They are easy as you can aspirate easy,

So both same IMO


----------



## Alfreddokuskwak (Jan 29, 2011)

straight into the balls!

started out with quad which is more practical, even though i've hit some nerves or cramping muscles sometimes.

Glutes are less painfull though and less chance of hitting something.

crazy btw when i was reading the first posts inhere that claimed they never aspirate. i guess people from the uk are really crazy


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

My left quad's my favorite .. love it.


----------



## BIG DOM (Apr 14, 2011)

monday and thursday glutes in the kitchen 5:30 in the morning, while mrs still asleep. cant beat it  lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Alfreddokuskwak said:


> *straight into the balls!*
> 
> started out with quad which is more practical, even though i've hit some nerves or cramping muscles sometimes.
> 
> ...


HAHA! ... I hope for your sake this is a joke!


----------



## Wjdburton (May 1, 2011)

Wish I could tell my mrs I take gear. Think sh would flip


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Glutes for me never had any problems, tried quads few times but once i had a bad experience. I must have hit a nerve or something, i couldn't walk straight for days.


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Tongue is my favourite place, so simple in front of a mirror, tongue or balls its a toss up.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

RyanH said:


> Tongue is my favourite place, so simple in front of a mirror, tongue or balls its a toss up.


The eyeball pal, gets into the bloodstream faster.... ooohhh gear....

The a55 everytime


----------



## { KLAUS } (May 27, 2010)

Never tried anywhere else apart from my ****... Not planning to try anywhere else just yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

for me its delts long head tris and quads


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i love jabbed my pecs, its soooo easy. No stretching and getting cramp, just a nice and easy jab with both hands available. Easiest site ever!


----------



## RSHC (Feb 4, 2011)

Bit of a stretch around but glutes all the way for me, tried quads and had a bad experience. May look in to trying the ventrogluteal site in the future also, i've had a shot there before and it was a joy!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Quads just sit down and stab


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Quads.


----------



## Pumpshock86 (Oct 13, 2010)

Glute for me pal, and definately aspirate.....i didnt do it on my first jab, and i had like a lump for about 6days afterwards, quite uncomfortable!!! My missus does it for me so wasnt a problem doing the jab....Painless infact. Just the bump that was a little painful. Read up about it, and its a oil pocket in the muscle. Basically just injecting and leaving it. So from now on its a case of aspirate & heat pads lol....Oh and work that body part so it works it around the muscle. Havent tried jabbing my delts yet, but will be on monday for the first time (fairly daunting) lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

As per previous - have always dropped AAS into my quads.

However about 8 weeks ago had inoculations for our summer holiday (4 pins in one sitting). Previously these have used a very fine pin (maybe 1mm), however this year they went in with blues - two in each delt. Didn't feel them at all.

So looks like I may have another option if, or more likely when, I turn to the dark side once more for some assistance, in my ever progressing years. 

cheers

Diggy.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

Glute.

if I feel I just want the shot over and done with I go glute.

thigh if I can be botherd - have a tendency to hit nerves/ twitch though and end up just pulling it out & going for the glute.

those are the only two I've done. next I feel will be the delt.


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Quads - easy


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

quads if i do it myself !! if i do my ar$e then i have the tendonsey to shake whilst doing it BUT if i dont do it i get my bro to do my delts


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

lol my misses is the same!!!!



Wjdburton said:


> Wish I could tell my mrs I take gear. Think sh would flip


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Quads best place to start imo. Can be done sat down with two free hands and see what's going on. Glutes delts next then anywhere goes tbh. Pecs are a strange feeling after


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

I do delts normally but have done a few shots in pecs and seems to b real easy with no pain

I've done tris with no problem and only slight pain and bi's which are normally a little sore

I couldn't twist enough for ass and always seen to get a dead leg if I did thigh


----------



## j2r (Aug 13, 2011)

always done my ass but never dare try it in my delts as a mate of mine couldnt move his arm for a week once


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

not many do but i always in lats with my trt cruise and on cycle use my quads, lats every single injection is pain free and never draw blood or hit a nerve, great muscle imo 1 thats missed out on.

when i tell ppl i inj my lats they normal scrunch there face up at me lol, but its defo a good muscle an zero hassle


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stone14 said:


> not many do but i always in lats with my trt cruise and on cycle use my quads, lats every single injection is pain free and never draw blood or hit a nerve, great muscle imo 1 thats missed out on


I have never ever heard this mate..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

j2r said:


> always done my ass but never dare try it in my delts as a mate of mine couldnt move his arm for a week once


Same reason l wont do quads myself mate, to many horror stories for my liking.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Did my first ever jab last Wed, did it in the quad, was easy really, the needle sort of went in by itself due to the tension in my fingers. Crapped myself for about 2 hours after lol.

Will try Glutes next, I know loads of people round here that only do glutes and never aspirate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hendrix said:


> Did my first ever jab last Wed, did it in the quad, was easy really, the needle sort of went in by itself due to the tension in my fingers. Crapped myself for about 2 hours after lol.
> 
> Will try Glutes next, I know loads of people round here that only do glutes and never aspirate.


Me being one of them mate.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

gluts all day


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

I will go with Quads on my first, im not flexible enough at 6'4 to even try pinning my ass, i may actually try one day but it just seems weird.

Delts seem like a good choice too.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Stathis said:


> I will go with Quads on my first, im not flexible enough at 6'4 to even try pinning my ass, i may actually try one day but it just seems weird.
> 
> Delts seem like a good choice too.


You got no one who can do it for you mate ?


----------



## Adz85 (Jan 6, 2012)

I find the gluts easy tbh but depends how big u are and if u can twist, Iv never had a prob so far touch wood. My m8 did it in his arm and squirted blood lol


----------



## LennyST8 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've done quads once, and it honestly felt like I'd been hit it the leg with a bat. Not just at the injection site but the whole of my upper leg, working was a nightmare! I'm not sure if it was because it was a new site as I never felt anything like it it my glutes. I'm going to try again at some point but if it's as bad, I don't think I'll be bothering again. I couldn't train for a couple of days, not what you want really. I't would be interesting to know if anyone else reacted like this?


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Milky said:


> You got no one who can do it for you mate ?


unfortunately i dont mate and im not paying a doc to do it for me so im going alone, Will do quads a couple of times then try Glutes, it looks like a good place to pin yet not the best for a first timer, at least for me.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Stathis said:


> unfortunately i dont mate and im not paying a doc to do it for me so im going alone, Will do quads a couple of times then try Glutes, it looks like a good place to pin yet not the best for a first timer, at least for me.


If l really had to do it l would go for delts before quads any day TBH. I read and hear to many times of being being crippled for days when it goes Pete Tonge...


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Milky said:


> If l really had to do it l would go for delts before quads any day TBH. I read and hear to many times of being being crippled for days when it goes Pete Tonge...


you think so mate? why the heck do i even get on this thread, i wasnt nervous about it but you got me thinking now 

a blue 23G 1" would be ok for Delts too but dont put it all in?.. or shall i get a 3/4" Orange one ?..


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I pinned my right quad for the first time ever (first cycle) the pain was nothing worse than bad doms and i managed to train legs the day after and the doms disguised the pip!

Maybe i was lucky..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Stathis said:


> you think so mate? why the heck do i even get on this thread, i wasnt nervous about it but you got me thinking now
> 
> a blue 23G 1" would be ok for Delts too but dont put it all in?.. or shall i get a 3/4" Orange one ?..


Blue is fine mate, TBH l always use green as it takes too fu*king long to get the oil in with blue.

Listen you go for quads mate, l am a shi*house and wont jab quads but thousands do. Dont let me put you off mate.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm an ar5e only kind of guy.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Quads are nice and easy because you can see exactly what you're doing.

Milky, how come you don't draw with green and pin with blue?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

defdaz said:


> I'm an ar5e only kind of guy.


Thats me, thru and thru, has been for 13 yrs.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dux said:


> Quads are nice and easy because you can see exactly what you're doing.
> 
> Milky, how come you don't draw with green and pin with blue?


Coz l am a lazy bastard mate and cant be ar*ed swapping the pins basically... plus like l say it goes in quicker with the green.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Milky said:


> Coz l am a lazy bastard mate and cant be ar*ed swapping the pins basically... plus like l say it goes in quicker with the green.


Fair enough


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Dux said:


> Quads are nice and easy because you can see exactly what you're doing.
> 
> Milky, how come you don't draw with green and pin with blue?


yea drawing oil with blues ive seen takes so ****ing long , i have to get some greens too to do that job since i already bought the blues.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Can you not go to your local needle exchange, where you can get both?


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Dux said:


> Can you not go to your local needle exchange, where you can get both?


i live in greece mate, i just went to the pharmacy, bought the test/adex/nolva/clomid/hcg/proviron and told the chemist i wanted some needles and actually told him to give me some greens too to draw and he told me i would be ok drawing and pinning with the blues, at the momment it happened, i couldnt care less, i was so happy that i was getting my Testoviron that i didnt pay much attention, i can buy them anytime


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You'll be fine mate.

To be honest, I'd prefer for it to take a little longer to draw, if it meant I was able to use a smaller needle to pin with.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Did my quad the first few jabs and it was like in slow motion as the pin went in not that sore but very uncomfortable feeling so now its in the **** all the way my good lady does it for me bingo.


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

hey fellas one last question, is there any reason i should be pinning the Test Twice a week? its test E we r talking about at 500 mg a week or i should keep it simple and only shot once a week.

is the "more stable Blood levels" really worth the pinning twice a week?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

test e has a long enough ester to pin once a week mate yeah!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I jab glutes and quads, tbh i think absorption is better with the quads as the muscle is moving and dispersing the oil all day


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Quads, I can go 4x a week there with no issues. Love quad pins never any issues.

And I can't reach my glutes 

Delts haven't needed to yet.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> if you got any size you cant use two hands on glutes its impossible. no offence


that is absolute [email protected] its p1ss easy unless your a big fat [email protected] or got sh1t flexability


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Milky said:


> If l really had to do it l would go for delts before quads any day TBH. I read and hear to many times of being being crippled for days when it goes Pete Tonge...


quads is well easy bro....if you are jabbing yourself, quads everytime...safest and easiest to keep stable....i'm gonna finally man up next week and jab my pecs lol


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Why isn't the bedroom an option?

O and lats are aparently unbearably painful


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

NickR24 said:


> that is absolute [email protected] its p1ss easy unless your a big fat [email protected] or got sh1t flexability


It's not at all mate. It's nearly impossible for me to jab my glutes one handed, and I'm not fat and I have good flexibility my backs too big.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm on my first cycle and managed to do my left glute one handed earlier. Was simple really using a 1.25 blue. I rotate quads and glutes but get less pip in quads but that is lessening all together now.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Probably the face if you want to be really effective .. ohhh


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Heard just at the tip of your bell next to your japs eye isn't to painfull


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just done a glute shot.

Bit different, the needle goes in then seems to "fall" at an angle abit. I had to go in twice but the secind time i kept it straight up

Done quads before which i prefer tbh but the pip is mental, gonna see how bad it is in glute


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Just done a glute shot.
> 
> Bit different, the needle goes in then seems to "fall" at an angle abit. I had to go in twice but the secind time i kept it straight up
> 
> Done quads before which i prefer tbh but the pip is mental, gonna see how bad it is in glute


I know what you mean about the angle thing with the glute, but it doesnt hurt

I really rate delt shots, they are easy to do yourself, painless and seem to make me feel kinda pumped


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

japs eye


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Just done a glute shot.
> 
> Bit different, the needle goes in then seems to "fall" at an angle abit. I had to go in twice but the secind time i kept it straight up
> 
> Done quads before which i prefer tbh but the pip is mental, gonna see how bad it is in glute


what gear and how much you doing mate?.. ive done my 6 first shots on my Quads and none of them have had Pip, maybe once but went away the day after..

i find it fairly easy with the quads but i want to try Delts too to lessen the scar tissue build up in the quads


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im doing 1ml test 400, 2ml eq 250

but thats split into twice weekly shots

seriously my quad is on fire still and i jabbed thursday

Im very careful with the whole jabbing and aspiration but i do push the oil in quick, maybe thats where im going wrong


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

The best place to jab ?........ Well if its the attention your after, the bus stop is a good start.....


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

raptordog said:


> The best place to jab ?........ Well if its the attention your after, the bus stop is a good start.....


Or the doll queue


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

i like doing delts , and biceps and triceps really easy and pain free


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just started doing delts, TBH it was to give my as* a break..... it was getting really hard to pin..


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Done my lats yesterday hand on top of the wardrobe and into the lat, was really easy and smooth (series three on spot injection.com) def be doing it again.


----------



## Smithy.MC (Feb 5, 2012)

im an bum man myself..........................................................................................Oh and i jab in the glute :tongue:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

upper, outer glute imo


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I do 3ml in my delts and quads. Find these two spots the easiest though with delts I tend to leave the syringe in for a couple of minutes to minimize/eliminate leakage.

I used to do glutes but found it so diffuclt twisting and holding the syringe steady. Kept getting cramps in my hips, back and obliques :lol:

Would like to try biceps and pecs but I'm too scared :laugh:


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

middle abs


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Quads FTW, i feel i can sit down relax, have total control of the barrell & see everything.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I was thinking of changing up a bit and doing my glutes tonight. But there doesn't seem to be enough meat there to jab into.

I'm sticking with my quads


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

on my first cycle and only jabbed glutes, think I've done it 9 times now, only mild pip once or twice but had a very painful injection once when my mate jabbed me too high. never fancied jabbing quads, would like to try delts but I'm scared they're too small lol


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Stuck to quads so far, don't see any need to change. They're easy and pretty much pain free.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Only ever done glutes since starting 4 weeks back. No issues so far. *Touch wood*


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I've done multiple cycles and I've only ever jabbed quads,I chose to do my first jab there do I could see what I was doing and use two hands,never had any probs so have stuck to it.Tried glutes once and couldn't master it!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I use several areas. If I had to pick just one it would be delts.


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

I cant believe how low the count is on tricep & biceps I cant wait till my next injection & I"m on a prop cycle!!


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Glutes are the best IMO, if you remember the four quadrant rule, thinking of your A-Hole as the centre and avoid injecting into the lower back (go for the fattest part of your glutes and change quadrants, if you're injecting daily). The quads, would be the second and the only other place that I'd personally use, remember, knowhere near the kneecap, go a few inches up and then anywhere on a two hand-spans part on the outer side of the quad. If it's an oil based injection, then warm it up in hot water (not boiling) for ten mins and change the needle that you withdraw with, for a fresh one for pinning in with, this will ease the pain, although, there' not a Great deal of pain anyways.

Apologies if you already know all of this, it's just worth mentioning, i have to inject myself 2-3 times a week, but rarely do I feel anything more than minor discomfort. And remember, wherever you're going (quads or Glutes), it's V. unlikely that you'll hit a blood vessel and you shouldn't have to worry about veins, still, always pull back first, just in case, any blood, then use a different site and repeat the process! And always use an alcohol wipe, before and after, on the region that you're injecting into, safe and sensible!

Stuey!


----------



## JayButler (Jan 19, 2012)

ive only ever done quads


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

ive done my quads glutes and delts up to yet, find delts the least painful and easiest !


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd rather pin my eyeballs than pin my leg again.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

The misses jabs my glutes, pain free


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Glutes, quads are full of nerves :cursing:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Glute's for me pip in quads can be hard to deal with lol


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

jabbed my chest for the first time friday, 1ml into each pec. was really easy and painless, deffo my new favourite site


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

easiest place for me is shoulders but can only go 1.5ml at a time

so id say quads 3ml


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

BigDom86 said:


> ffs ive been trying to post thsi like 10+ times. whats up with ukm recently?
> 
> anyyway whats the best place in your opinion to jab and reasons why?
> 
> ...


quad


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Jab in the face...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Only used guads so far


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

quads for me


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

quads always seem to have less pip when gone full depth, although my lats are a large muscle in my body and ive hit there a few times and i do prefer it, its just a harder muscle to do accurately imo


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

ive jabbed, quads, glutes lats traps triceps biceps and chest, chest is easily done and have gone u to 2.5ml, triceps i didnt go deep enough so i had a massive pip and cellulitis after the jab, biceps was on my onerip cycle and i couldnt straighten my arms for a week, one rip was horrendous though, 2ml eod and couldn move, screwed my traninig up to ****


----------



## SteffH (Dec 2, 2012)

2ml of oil in the delts rotate them each week.... Never after a chest work out I carnt get my arm over haha


----------



## mark90 (Jun 30, 2012)

Quads and i have never aspirated once. A little blood comes out after it thats all.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

quads. i always aspirate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Delts, never aspirate tbh, doctors and nures don't, $hit excuse but hey.........


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

I dont understand why there would be a "best" place to jab.

Safest place yeah, and that would be glutes imo.

But by using quads, delts or any other area, won't make anything happen any better. 

Just outta interest, how does it feel in the calves ? Painful or not ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

delts FTW .


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Quad


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

cant believe glutes are leading the poll. its def the awkwardness jab to perform imo


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

mark90 said:


> Quads and i have never aspirated once. A little blood comes out after it thats all.


Quads have some pretty big vians in mate id aspirate them. Ive pulled qlot of blood when aspirating quad as i was in big vian.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Glutes and delts all the way.

Painless and piece of p!ss


----------



## jordidza (Jun 24, 2012)

strictly glutes, so easy i wouldn't want to jab no where else


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

delts for me

but i also jab glutes, biceps,triceps, chest, started to jab quads

as i finding it hard to jab ed


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Who said traps? lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

jordidza said:


> strictly glutes, so easy i wouldn't want to jab no where else


That's what I thought till I started jabbing quads mate. Can just sit and do it in the living room watching telly lol'



huge monguss said:


> Who said traps? lol


I tried this with water based dbol...wouldn't recommend it!!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> That's what I thought till I started jabbing quads mate. Can just sit and do it in the living room watching telly lol'
> 
> I tried this with water based dbol...wouldn't recommend it!!


Haha av never tried it nor do I think I ever would but thanks for the advice lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Only just started pinning and all have been in delts so far.

Had fvckimg savage pip for the first time today though after last nights jab, ****ing hideous!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Delts and Lats atm


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

want to do my testicals with a green before i die but i aint got the balls lol


----------



## DanDeats (Oct 30, 2010)

Always in the outside of my quads...big muscle and much less pain than delts and easier to self administer compared to butt etc...


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Done glutes for 10 yrs , now the Mrs does it for me so even easier.


How do you find the scar tissue after 10 years in the same site ? I've only ever jabbed glutes and can't really imagine doing it anywhere else, what needle do you use ?


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Quads are the easiest, delts I find a nightmare to aspirate, glutes, well to hard to reach.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Currently in crippling pain from Fuerza Cyp, 600mg in right quad. Posted a quote on a thread yesterday that I had no PIP and then this morning I'm fvcked. Serves me right


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Ventrogluteal. The most painless and least blood leaks.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

First pinned in delt and stuck with it swapping between left and right delt until recently tried glutes. Used to doing it one handed from doing delts and it's not hard to reach at all if you just lie down on your side. Found it to be less painful than delts but then again I added in glutes because of the scar tissue building up in my delts which was probably causing me a bit more pain than usual.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> How do you find the scar tissue after 10 years in the same site ? I've only ever jabbed glutes and can't really imagine doing it anywhere else, what needle do you use ?


I don't even know what it is mate, wife harpoons me with a green and its in and done.

Some hurt more than others, some are pain free..... it its what it is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Eye balls, but I think ill stick to my quads :laugh:


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Used quads for the whole of my first cycle, tried glutes for the first jab of this cycle but went back to quads for the second they're just easier and for me completely pain free


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

can u pin in traps ?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Yes


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

All these 'I never aspirate' comments ****ing hell it takes less than a second lol


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

musclefox said:


> Some good advice here from www.spotinjections.com
> 
> *Injections *
> 
> ...


exactly what I needed to read, thanks buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TJ_ said:


> All these 'I never aspirate' comments ****ing hell it takes less than a second lol


so you stick a pin in go through a vein aspirate no blood you jab compound/s pull out then compound/s seeps into vein straight to the heart ....

only reason to aspirate is to make sure your not in an artery which you wont be unless jabbing near one which you shouldnt be .


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

ewen said:


> so you stick a pin in go through a vein aspirate no blood you jab compound/s pull out then compound/s seeps into vein straight to the heart ....
> 
> only reason to aspirate is to make sure your not in an artery which you wont be unless jabbing near one which you shouldnt be .


Lol hardly, if I aspirated blood I'd go into a completely different site! Each to their own though, for me less than one second of pulling the plunger back is worth the peace of mind!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TJ_ said:


> Lol hardly, if I aspirated blood I'd go into a completely different site! Each to their own though, for me less than one second of pulling the plunger back is worth the peace of mind!


why would blood come into the needle when you pass through a vein , it will only suck blood in if the tip is very close to the blood pool .


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

ewen said:


> why would blood come into the needle when you pass through a vein , it will only suck blood in if the tip is very close to the blood pool .


Ah I see what u mean, well still if I've gone through a vein then jabbed, then as I pull out a small bit of oil on the tip of the needle has entered the vein, that is surely better than pinning say 2ml of gear directly into a vein lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TJ_ said:


> Ah I see what u mean, well still if I've gone through a vein then jabbed, then as I pull out a small bit of oil on the tip of the needle has entered the vein, that is surely better than pinning say 2ml of gear directly into a vein lol


i agree i shot tren directly in or very very close to a vein honestly thought i was having a heart attack :lol:

i just dont think aspirating is all that when you`ve jabbed that site 100`s of times before .


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

ewen said:


> i agree i shot tren directly in or very very close to a vein honestly thought i was having a heart attack :lol:
> 
> i just dont think aspirating is all that when you`ve jabbed that site 100`s of times before .


haha yeah they say the chance is low but I've heard horror stories, people pinning, tasting oil and then being on the floor struggling to breathe n ****, sounds scary as **** I'd never want to go through that for the sake of something that takes a few seconds! Strangely it's usually people on tren that I hear have these scary episodes, no idea why seen a few similar threads about it tho


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TJ_ said:


> haha yeah they say the chance is low but I've heard horror stories, people pinning, tasting oil and then being on the floor struggling to breathe n ****, sounds scary as **** I'd never want to go through that for the sake of something that takes a few seconds! Strangely it's usually people on tren that I hear have these scary episodes, no idea why seen a few similar threads about it tho


its the higher BA% used in tren , i taste WC gear quick regardless of where and how its jabbed too lol


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

When I did do it I found glutes the best

Deltoid = Pain the next day

Traps = Hated it

Biceps = Ok but bruises easily

Pecs = again ok pretty pain free

Triceps = Hurt like a mofo and bruises

Glutes = Pretty much pain free and easy

Vastus Medlias (Tear drop muscle in thigh) OUCH!

Thigh = Always had pain the next day

Calfs = Ok but felt tender and uncomfortable


----------



## Zigibob (Sep 9, 2013)

I have been jabbing eod in my quads, alternating each time, it has been fine so far and I'm a week in now, today when I jabbed I went to the gym and then for a cycle, and the pain in my quad is ridiculous, I can't even walk, I tried having a hot bath to warm my muscles up. Weird thing is its only started hurting over the last few hoursand I jabbed a good 7/8 hits ago now, it came in strong after I got back from my cycle, I'm using testpronate 100 have heard it painfull but this is another level, have I done something wrong , someone help my please !


----------



## Zigibob (Sep 9, 2013)

Plus I can only

Figure out how to reply to a existing post, I'm new to this, not sure if my account had been properly activated yet, can someone help again please x


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Ventroglute is one of my favourite spots.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

The bit between the cheeks,it looks similar to a balloon knot,right there


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sub q in the belly


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to say in the **** all say long

But now, if your really careful and steady you can so a quad jab even with WC and get no pip


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sub q in the belly


Do you experiences with subq you could share?Very interested in this


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I jab quads and glutes. Quads easiest and least painful, but I rotate round the 4 sites.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

done quads forever!....with the odd glute once a week. glute- too hard to reach yourself. quad- was forever hitting nerves etc.

delts have been bother free since starting them..

....SO DELTS


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Always quads, some people say that they always hit nerves etc in quads but these people are jabbing in the wrong place


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

uubiduu said:


> Do you experiences with subq you could share?Very interested in this


I made a thread about it yesterday pal, in the steroid section "AAS sub q"


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I rotate pretty much everywhere. At the moment I'm putting the test in my glutes and delts and my NPP in my delts, chest or tris


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm rotating quads and glutes. All ok but glutes don't hurt much and quads don't hurt at all


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

A muscle


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I jab sub q. On monday i did 8 x 0.5ml shots all over my belly with slins. Much easier than IM


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> I jab sub q. On monday i did 8 x 0.5ml shots all over my belly with slins. Much easier than IM


Shouldn't do too much subQ in the belly mate, it thickens the skin - visibly

Go in the inner/outer thigh


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I do Glute and quads rotate. 4 sites

I want to try a peck jab but I'm scared I'll puncture a lung lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I do delts, triceps, lats, quads and my left glute, if you go in quads just keep it to the outer sweep cos if you go too much into the inner thigh you main artery for your whole body runs through there and you dont want to be hitting that


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm currently roatating between my quads, chest & delts.


----------



## Beastwithin81 (Sep 27, 2013)

I normally rotate between glutes, quads & delts, used to do bi's & tri's as well but just can't bring myself to do them anymore.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Shouldn't do too much subQ in the belly mate, it thickens the skin - visibly
> 
> Go in the inner/outer thigh


Oh really? I didnt know that. Cheers bud


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Kimball said:


> I'm rotating quads and glutes. All ok but glutes don't hurt much and quads don't hurt at all


My quads always seem to feel the scrape going in 70% of the time  glutes are fine tho.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Quads is my favourite followed by delts.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

stone14 said:


> My quads always seem to feel the scrape going in 70% of the time  glutes are fine tho.


See I'm the complete opposite! Which I guess goes to show that there is no best place. It's down to each individual and trial and error.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Quads are the easiest IMO, glutes are awkward


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Bathroom for me.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I tried delts once, wasn't keen, possibly down to me using a green pin.

Always done glute, for the last 13 yrs, some hurt, some don't, one thing is tho l am never in that much pain it hurts to walk, hence why l never do quads.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Milky said:


> I tried delts once, wasn't keen, possibly down to me using a green pin.
> 
> Always done glute, for the last 13 yrs, some hurt, some don't, one thing is tho l am never in that much pain it hurts to walk, hence why l never do quads.


Yeh I tried my right delt once, didn't like it, felt weird.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stone14 said:


> Yeh I tried my right delt once, didn't like it, felt weird.


Only way l can describe it is " boney " if that makes any sense, almost like you were hitting a bone..


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

quads for me as I feel really awkward doing glutes,


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Glutes pecs bi's an tri's for me.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Quads then pecs for me


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Ventro glute (hip) painless and holds 4-5ml gear if need be. Easy to do standing or lying down on side. Very few blood vessels to hit too.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

Glutes, then delts. Starting to do lats more often now, painless going in and never hit a nerve yet.


----------



## Casper13 (Sep 20, 2013)

steven_SRi said:


> Glutes, then delts. Starting to do lats more often now, painless going in and never hit a nerve yet.


What pin do you use for your lats? Wouldnt mind trying them myself.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

Casper13 said:



> What pin do you use for your lats? Wouldnt mind trying them myself.


I usually just go with an orange pin 1inch, after warming the oils up it goes in easy enough. Always had painless jabs there apart from very slight pip when I use my left hand lol


----------



## ging90 (Feb 4, 2014)

Strange but my first ever jab was in my front delt with a blue. It was so easy and painless but now I rotate ventro glutes


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I fell in love with chest jabs on my last cycle, so easy.


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Delts a quads all the way quads for easyness and delts because your shoulders blow up lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

In the ****ing eyeball


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

just started ventro-glutes, highly rate them


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Tekken said:


> just started ventro-glutes, highly rate them


I don't really know where this is precisely but I think I've been jabbing it as I'm always quite far over to the side when I jab glutes. Also painless and takes 3ml+ no problem


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Quads for me

I can barely scratch my own back so delts just seem abit awkward I'd have to get the mrs to do them


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

synthasize said:


> I don't really know where this is precisely but I think I've been jabbing it as I'm always quite far over to the side when I jab glutes. Also painless and takes 3ml+ no problem


yeh i put 3ml in first time with absolutely no issues


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Tekken said:


> yeh i put 3ml in first time with absolutely no issues


To be honest mate i think the 'limits' on how much to put in each muscle are overrated. I've put 4ml in a glute, 3ml in a delt and 2ml in a pec and never had any issues, could probably do more actually


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

synthasize said:


> To be honest mate i think the 'limits' on how much to put in each muscle are overrated. I've put 4ml in a glute, 3ml in a delt and 2ml in a pec and never had any issues, could probably do more actually


I agree. Iv put 6ml in my ventro glute before and was fine


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

Still prefer quads even after a nerve massacre incident lol


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

synthasize said:


> To be honest mate i think the 'limits' on how much to put in each muscle are overrated. I've put 4ml in a glute, 3ml in a delt and 2ml in a pec and never had any issues, could probably do more actually


I agree overrated in a sense but I think it also depends on the size of the muscle so with time you can do more.

I do 3ml in rear, side and front delt with no issues. Also started 3ml each trap recently and all is fine.


----------



## bonus86 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ventrogluteals, easily the best site imo (up to 2ml anyway).


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Max ml's for me:

4-5ml glutes

3-4ml quads

3ml lats

Is how I roll.


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

Get someone to do glutes for you


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I must be buying crap gear, because as much as I love shooting quads, I nearly always get PIP that makes it very hard to squat.

Ventroglutes with a slin pin is my favourite for 1ml.

For 2ml+, glutes. I find glutes so easy now I can throw it in my ass with one hand without using a mirror.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

SK50 said:


> I must be buying crap gear, because as much as I love shooting quads, I nearly always get PIP that makes it very hard to squat.
> 
> Ventroglutes with a slin pin is my favourite for 1ml.
> 
> For 2ml+, glutes. I find glutes so easy now I can throw it in my ass with one hand without using a mirror.


I only seem to get pip in my right leg it lasts for about 2/3 days

I pinned before I done a leg workout yesterday in my left leg and I had pip all day but today it's pretty much gone


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

SK50 said:


> I must be buying crap gear, because as much as I love shooting quads, I nearly always get PIP that makes it very hard to squat.
> 
> Ventroglutes with a slin pin is my favourite for 1ml.
> 
> For 2ml+, glutes. I find glutes so easy now I can throw it in my ass with one hand without using a mirror.


I tried ventroglute today for first time, seemed fine. No pip yet.  Very easy to get to as well, glutes are a pain in the ass im not a contortionist


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

musclefox said:


> Some good advice here from www.spotinjections.com
> 
> **Rotate injection spots. **This will keep your receptors fresh**. :*


*
*

*
Good advice...except for the bit underlined - which is utter boll0cks.*

*
*

*
*

*
Another vote for Ventrogluteal - easy to find (sit down naked on a chair that leaves your legs bent at 90degrees ...ie not a sofa....with your back straight - you'll see the fold in your skin just below the hip joint..basically where your leg has gone out at 90 degrees from your body - that points back to the ideal VG site). There are other ways of finding it but that seems simplest.*


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Towards ur birds face if shes gettin shirtie lol only jokin i dont beat women just to clear it up


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

never trieed anything other than quads and glutes, when i attempted my glutes, the needle hit my plush bum cheeks and i almost cried.......ill stick to quads


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Delta or quads for me. Both really easy. Can't comment on anywhere else as I've never tried.


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

Only ever done Quads , never had a problem so never tried anywhere else


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Currently been jabbing delts everything good so far hardly any PIP


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Glutes.....


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

How big do your delts have to be to ideally pin them, eg. middleweight boxer? Worried about hitting bone.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hendrix said:


> How big do your delts have to be to ideally pin them, eg. middleweight boxer? Worried about hitting bone.


I've started to use delts recently.

Mine are not that big, but they take 2ml easily.

Easy to do as well


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> I've started to use delts recently.
> 
> Mine are not that big, but they take 2ml easily.
> 
> Easy to do as well


Thanks buddy


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

I use 5/8 orange on delts and im not the leanest


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mrproc said:


> I use 5/8 orange on delts and im not the leanest


I use orange as well, forget to mention that.

1" blue also ok


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea also as a tip for jabbing delt for first time its easier to jab with the hand you write with, especially when aspirating. I tend to look for the biggest part of muscle on the side delt, sit down put hand between legs and the needle in the hand arms elbow on knee and jab where I noted earlier.

often use a freckle etc as a reference point and jab near it. I find keeping the elbow on the knee helps with shaking issues.


----------



## kawasaki1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Been using quads only for years now...Huge muscle group with lots of room for rotation and they can handle the most painful products!


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Quads because u can see properly what u are doin


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Chest, by far the best but can't hit them with too much. NO PIP with slin pins, can properly aspirate and unlikely to hit a nerve

worst has to be calves, that pip.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

for some reason my favorite is now my left quad and my right glute. the others just dont seem to enjoy oil at all. no idea why but 0 pip in them and 2-3 days worth in the other :/


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Delts, 3ml goes in with no probs!


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> Delts, 3ml goes in with no probs!


Love delts too but 3ml is too much for me

you dn't have average sized delt either  .

slin pin or ?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

thinkinht said:


> Love delts too but 3ml is too much for me
> 
> you dn't have average sized delt either  .
> 
> slin pin or ?


Haha, orange pins mate. I worked up to 3ml over a few weeks, just to test the waters so to speak.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

im only on my second ever cycle, but ive tried glute and quad.

i really wanted to start pinning my quads regular but tried it 3 times and twice it just didnt feel right

like i was hitting nerves i ended up aborting and one time i could hardly walk for 2 days. SO....i went back to glute.

Try both and see which ones easiest for you...some folk swear by quad injections, but ive

promised myself never again.

ive voted glute BTW..the votings pretty close


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

glute nice big muscle alternate between jabs

lots to soak up also


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

In ya belly. I'd never jab anywhere else


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Piers Morgans eye!


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> In ya belly. I'd never jab anywhere else


Thanks for this tip. I tend to get test flu each jab in glute. Next time i do a cycle i will try this


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jas said:


> Thanks for this tip. I tend to get test flu each jab in glute. Next time i do a cycle i will try this


I used to suffer too mate until I jabbed sub q


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

straight in the mushroom tip


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Big ape said:


> straight in the mushroom tip


The thought of that makes me cringe lol


----------



## OmBal (Apr 17, 2014)

nose followed by swift upper cut to chin


----------



## Jin10846 (Mar 30, 2013)

ventrogluteal site is by far easier and painless as any other site in existence


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Sub Q has been my favourite so far, no pain at all.


Srs ?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Ah right. Sounds like easy jabs but must surely take ages?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Sod that mate lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Merkleman said:


> Yeah mate, just leaves a little lump, disappears after a day or two
> 
> Straight in the belly lol


Why don't you just jab a muscle?

Takes seconds.


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have a professional doing my shots. Comfort not an issue. Problem is I have only tried glutes and I must mix the testoviron with boldenon (dynabolin) in order to avoid terrible pip. I do 10 weeks and then 10 later a simple testoviron shot , it isn't that bad for just one...anyway, I want to do other sites to put more gear in and avoid high frequency, but how dodgy is it as in possibility to hit nerves etc? how painfull is it in comparison to glutes ? How about legs ? or delts ??.....people who have done both please help out


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Delts, 3ml goes in with no probs!


you do look like you have some massive delts though ! LOL


----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

The delts man!


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

DEADLY said:


> you do look like you have some massive delts though ! LOL


Imagine Markus Ruhl advising people on their first cycle to inject 5ml in their delts LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

i rotate between glutes and quads. will do delts if i have to but it is a little awkward


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Glutes are my favourite, don't get any pip and really easy to pin.


----------



## averta (Jun 21, 2013)

i want to do a question,,some guys from gym told me that i can jab in back delt (1ml) with insulin nidlee..

believed that i can?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

I've been pinning quads my last 3 jabs with orange 1" pins. Easy site, comfortable and so far painless. Delts were my favourite, but giving them a rest for a few months.


----------



## averta (Jun 21, 2013)

Mike90 said:


> I've been pinning quads my last 3 jabs with orange 1" pins. Easy site, comfortable and so far painless. Delts were my favourite, but giving them a rest for a few months.


do you have pin in back delt?


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

delts are the best places


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Glutes


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Jin10846 said:


> ventrogluteal site is by far easier and painless as any other site in existence


A friend pointed this and mentioned how easy it's was might give a go think I need someone to point exactly where it is somewhere between my glut and hip Crest?


----------



## Jin10846 (Mar 30, 2013)

If you lay on your side and lift your leg up you'll see a muscle flex, this is the vg. I personally find it by standing up and tensing the glutes, this'll generally (depending on bf I suppose) show a muscle on your side, hip height that's like a oval sideways, but Google videos and pictures mates to make sure!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've always preferred glutes but did delts too. Tried quads a couple times but did it wrong and legs were sore as hell for a week. Done quads a few times recently though after watching a video on here and I'd say it's definitely the easiest way. Stings a bit afterwards but I'll be using quads more often.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Can't beat quads with orange pins


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Only ever done quads, pip from last jab (only my 3rd) is killing me. Going to try delts with 1" next week.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

in the bedroom is the best place to jab then if you take a ****** the beds handy

sorry couldn't resist that


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

UkWardy said:


> Only ever done quads, pip from last jab (only my 3rd) is killing me. Going to try delts with 1" next week.


I think most of the time PIP depends on the lab, like I've used 2 different labs for my tren ace cycle and the first lab I used always gave me PIP even in delts which never really happens to me whilst I've yet to experience it with the current lab im using. But deffo use orange pins for quads jab quite high up your leg around where a pocket would end on a pair of jeans, I also find heating up the oil in the syringe (not vial) really helps to reduce PIP


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

only ever done delts, done quads once and was a cripple for 2 weeks


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

It's uncomfortable for me to reach my glutes so I never shoot them.

quads and delts are good for 3ml of oil, triceps are painless too but I don't go over 2ml for them.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

bigjohnc said:


> It's uncomfortable for me to reach my glutes so I never shoot them.
> 
> quads and delts are good for 3ml of oil, triceps are painless too but I don't go over 2ml for them.


Tried to pin 2.5ml in my delt the other week, it was leaking none stop for about 5mins, it was suggested 2.5ml was just to much oil for the delt, and since then I've been doing anything over 1.ml in my quads


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

ryda said:


> Tried to pin 2.5ml in my delt the other week, it was leaking none stop for about 5mins, it was suggested 2.5ml was just to much oil for the delt, and since then I've been doing anything over 1.ml in my quads


How much u reckon leaked? even 0,5ml is enough to lower ya dose


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Madoxx said:


> How much u reckon leaked? even 0,5ml is enough to lower ya dose


Yeh haha quite abit, I know a little is normal but this went on for 5minutes it only stopped once I got in the shower, lol might even do an extra week of my cycle coz of this incident


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

ryda said:


> Tried to pin 2.5ml in my delt the other week, it was leaking none stop for about 5mins, it was suggested 2.5ml was just to much oil for the delt, and since then I've been doing anything over 1.ml in my quads


The size of the muscle will dictate how much oil it can hold, I've got pretty big delts so 3ml is OK for me. I'd expect anyone's quads to easily hold over 1ml though.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

So I will be doing my 4th jab today..... but as if my 5th a second compound with start and will be 2ml twice per week.... I use delts at the moment. ..With around 3 days of PIP do you think they can take 2ml easily ?


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 23, 2013)

delts with a 5/8" needle. no pain, no blood, no PIP.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

jozifp103 said:


> delts with a 5/8" needle. no pain, no blood, no PIP.


Exactly this. I've split my jabs up and jab 2ml twice a week into delts rather than 4ml once a week into glute. Find delts so much easier, can sit down and relax, no twisting round, no pain, easy


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

On this current cycle I do my test and EQ on one day, 2ml test in each quad and 3ml EQ in one glue. Then doing 2ml tren ace every other day in delts and tris


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

MXD said:


> I love doing triceps, really easy.


Triceps really. Id imagean you would need meaty triceps for it to work. Do inject in the midle, you know where the muscle shows up if you know what i mean


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

armor king said:


> Triceps really. Id imagean you would need meaty triceps for it to work. Do inject in the midle, you know where the muscle shows up if you know what i mean


Triceps are a great place, doesn't hurt and can take a fair bit of oil (2ml no problem). I jab the long head right at the thickest point. That's the muscle running down the back of the upper arm, not the bit on the outside or inside.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Belly fat every time


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Belly fat every time


Do you subq all your injections now ?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

synthasize said:


> Triceps are a great place, doesn't hurt and can take a fair bit of oil (2ml no problem). I jab the long head right at the thickest point. That's the muscle running down the back of the upper arm, not the bit on the outside or inside.


Sounds well awkward?!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

sen said:


> Sounds well awkward?!


It's easy mate. In the bathroom in front of the mirror, stretch your arm across your chest/neck with your triceps facing the mirror and then just go in at 90° with a 1" orange


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

Any of you's ever used the ventro-gluteal site on the side of your hip??


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

throat with an open palm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Front room


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Byro89 said:


> Any of you's ever used the ventro-gluteal site on the side of your hip??


I think I have but not on purpose


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Byro89 said:


> Any of you's ever used the ventro-gluteal site on the side of your hip??


I can never hit it, but it's supposed to be the safest place to jab. If done properly.


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes said:


> I can never hit it, but it's supposed to be the safest place to jab. If done properly.


Yea so I've heard pal I've been using it the last 5 weeks (well so I think I have been) and no pip or nutin and I think I hav it in the right spot. Is there a chance I have been missing it sometimes and jus jabbing sub-q and it not absorbing? Coz that's what I'm worried about!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Byro89 said:


> Yea so I've heard pal I've been using it the last 5 weeks (well so I think I have been) and no pip or nutin and I think I hav it in the right spot. Is there a chance I have been missing it sometimes and jus jabbing sub-q and it not absorbing? Coz that's what I'm worried about!


It will still be absorbed even if jabbed subq. There are lots of people on this board who jab AAS sub q. It's even used by some doctors in America for TRT therapy.


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes said:


> It will still be absorbed even if jabbed subq. There are lots of people on this board who jab AAS sub q. It's even used by some doctors in America for TRT therapy.


So even if sometimes I miss the main miscle belly the oil will b absorbed 100% do you reckon?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Byro89 said:


> So even if sometimes I miss the main miscle belly the oil will b absorbed 100% do you reckon?


Yes.


----------



## Byro89 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes said:


> Yes.


Cheers pal that's a bit of a relief because I was starting to think I wasn't hitting the muscle but it obviously doesn't really matter. Well then why don't people just pin wherever they want as opposed to the main sites? Surely there must be some absorption difference between them!?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Byro89 said:


> Cheers pal that's a bit of a relief because I was starting to think I wasn't hitting the muscle but it obviously doesn't really matter. Well then why don't people just pin wherever they want as opposed to the main sites? Surely there must be some absorption difference between them!?


You can't jab large amounts of oil sub q.

I remember reading somewhere that there maybe different absorption rates at different sites, however it will still be absorbed.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Delts are my favourite no pain at all

triceps as well no complains

glutes I hate it, but mainly my fault because I contract the glutes a bit a second before the injection


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Delts and glutes


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Quads. can sit down, relax, use 2 hands if needed. Plus they are big and can take a good amount of oil.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Direct into your angus orifice or scrotum...


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Fcuk me lats and tricep injections no thanks glutes 1st quads 2nd delts 3rd that's as far as I go


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Quads, right at the top on the very side. Most meatiest bit for me. Did 6ml no problem.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Glutes all day..never hurts never bleeds..easy once practiced enough and takes more ml per shot than anything else

..done delts until one jab I did left me mot able to use my arm properly for says..done bicep but only for small amounts. .done quads a few times now but always feels uncomfortable even after needle is all the way in..and like a cold bubble feeling while injecting..I put up with it because I get no pip from it..just the uncomfortable feelings while jabbing. ..love doing ass lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

testosquirrel said:


> Glutes all day..never hurts never bleeds..easy once practiced enough and takes more ml per shot than anything else
> 
> ..done delts until one jab I did left me mot able to use my arm properly for says..done bicep but only for small amounts. .done quads a few times now but always feels uncomfortable even after needle is all the way in..and like a cold bubble feeling while injecting..I put up with it because I get no pip from it..just the uncomfortable feelings while jabbing. ..love doing ass lol


 fcukin ell testo no need to throw your sexual preferences in their at the end bro pmsl


----------

